# Planning for Next Season: Best Options for a 1/4-Mile Gravel Drive



## AGuyFromIdaho (Jan 16, 2020)

After a few weeks struggling to keep our driveway clear this season, I'm dreaming about a better setup for next year, and looking for advice.

*The Situation*
We live on 15-acres in north-central Idaho, in a zipcode with an average snowfall of 43-inches per year. We're out of town and a bit higher, so we probably average an extra 10 or so inches.

We have a 1/4 mile gravel driveway. It starts with a very steep section for about 50-yards - steep enough that 2WD vehicles typically spin out a bit even in the summer - then levels out to a fairly gradual climb. The first half of the driveway (including the steep bit) is shared with a neighbor with a ~30HP tractor, the last half is all me.

The biggest challenge with the last half is that it angles across the prevailing wind, and has pretty significant drifting. For example, last week we had about 2' of fresh snow followed by strong winds, and parts of that segment (about 150 yards) filled in completely 3x in a day. I've planted a grove of conifers that'll eventually block the wind and mitigate the drifting, but we're probably 5-10 years out from that having much of an impact.

I work from home and try to plow frequently during storms and drifting to minimize buildup, but we're gone a decent amount on the weekends, so there are at least a couple times a year when we come back to half a driveway with 2+ feet of snow covering it.

*My Current Setup*
Right now, I have a 2005 Polaris Ranger 570 4x4 UTV with a plow (Moose brand) that came with the house, backed up by a 3-stage Cub Cadet snow blower.

The UTV works well for any snowfall under 6". I can clear the entire 1/4 mile driveway, plus our parking area in about 20-minutes. But it struggles with much more than that, or heavy wet snow. Its biggest challenge is along the stretch with drifting where I essentially plow a trough after heavy snowfall. It can't really get the snow out of that trough once it's above 15-inches or so deep on ether side.

That's where the snow blower comes in, our at least where I _imagined_ the snow blower would come in. In reality, it's been a disappointment on a couple levels. The Cub Cadet is actually decently powerful, and doesn't get bogged down when you can get it into the snow.

I say "when", because it really struggles finding traction. Even though I only try to blow snow on our driveway downhill, it's a pretty miserable process of the blower spinning out while I try and manhandle it into the snow. Repeat for a few hours while I try to clear out drifts, and pause for shearing shear-pins, and frequent other maintenance issues. It works OK in light fluffy snow, but is completely miserable to use if (like what happened the last two weeks) snow drifts in overnight and then the temperature raises, leaving me with 2' drifts of heavy, compacted snow to move in the morning.

*Solutions I'm Considering
*
More Powerful, Tracked UTV + Better Snow Blower
_Cost: ~$15-20K Minus ~$4-5K from selling existing equipment
_
I've been looking at upgrading to a (used) Polaris Ranger 1000 Crew (that could fit our entire family for non-plowing use), adding tracks and a better plow to improve plowing performance, then adding a tracked Honda or equivalent high quality snow blower that could hopefully do a better job cutting through drifts when the UTV can't handle things.

I've also considered one of the UTV-mounted snow blower systems, but I haven't found any reputable reviews where anyone says they're amazing, or could handle 20+ inches of wet or compacted snow.

Pros: 

Could sell existing blower + UTV for ~$4-5K
Could continue to use other equipment I have for the UTV (weed sprayer, mowing deck)
Could use UTV for other (fun!) things. 
Cons: 

Not really heavy-duty equipment designed for this type of use. 
Not sure if even the best walk-behind tracked snow blower would work for my needs. 
Still stuck pushing a snow blower during heavy snows/drifts. 

Tractor + PTO-Driven Snow Blower
_Cost: $15-$20K_

I think a 4WD tractor (I'm imagining something used, in the 25-35hp range), with a bucket and blade for the front that would let me push and lift snow, and a PTO-driven blower would be close to the ultimate solution as far as snow removal goes. The biggest reason I haven't invested in one yet is that I don't really have much use for a tractor the rest of the year - and when I need to till my garden in the spring or set some posts - I've got close friends nearby that are happy to let me borrow theirs.

Pros: 

Heavy-duty equipment made for this kind of use. 
Could handle any conceivable level of snowfall/drifting. 
Cons: 

Lots of money to spend on something I don't need otherwise. 
Would miss existing equipment if I sold it (UTV non-winter stuff, blower for sidewalks/decks)
Likely slower than UTV setup for light snow

Skid Steer + PTO-Driven Snow Blower
_Cost: $15-$25K_

I've heard that Skid Steers can be great for snow removal, and I just happen to think they're cool. To keep in a reasonable budget range, I'd be shopping used, older machines.

My ideal setup would be something that would let me easily alternate between a blower, and a blade/bucket.

Pros:

Heavy-duty equipment. 
Powerful, with the option of a front-mounted blower. 
Could handle any conceivable level of snowfall/drifting. 
Cons: 

Expensive, even used. Would have to get a older/higher hour unit to stay in my budget. 
Ditto tractor stuff about not being to sell other equipment. 
Not sure if I'd get stuck in soft snow, or performance on the steep part of the driveway. 

*Help!*
Since whichever way I go will be a sizable investment, and I have little experience with the equipment I'm considering, I'd appreciate any feedback you may have.

Are some of my options clearly better than others? Are there other better/cheaper options I'm not considering?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My vote would be a used tractor with a loader and blower. Should solve all issues easily. I’m sure you’ll fine summer uses for it. If it turns out you don’t think it’s performing well, can sell it and probably get most of your money back.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Another vote for the tractor.


----------



## AGuyFromIdaho (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback so far, For those of you recommending a tractor - what do you think I need to look at for minimum size and configuration? 

Would a sub-compact like the Kubota BX2680 (25.5 Gross HP / 19.5 PTO HP), with the front blower do the trick? Or do I need to go larger? And if so, how much larger? 

Don't want to spend more than I have to, but certainly don't want to be disappointed I didn't get enough power .


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Another vote for a tractor and blower. Yes the kubota b series with front blower would work, if you can afford to go bigger I would. I would also keep the utv for smaller stuff


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

2650 or 2680 would be just fine with a front mount blower. Get a tractor, you won’t regret it. Also, payments on a new tractor at 0% might just work out to be the same cost as a used tractor paying interest.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’d go with at least a 40-45 hp tractor; much more capable for the potential conditions you describe.

my first tractor was a Kubota B7500 with a front blower. Later swapped it out for a MF 1540 with a rear blower and FEL. The MF is much better in snow - larger frame, sits higher, more power of course. Both are 4wd hydrostatic


----------

